# Using RCA and HDMI at the same time



## balbo1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have an old Macbook Pro I would like to use as a media center: streaming Netflix, YouTube, pretty much using it as a computer, but connected to my TV (Samsung 50").

I bought a DVI to HDMI connector and video works just fine, I can use the TV as a display... but, NO SOUND. I got a headphones to RCA cable but audio will not work, connecting the laptop headphones to the Left/Right Component in the TV.

I'm definitely doing something wrong, did anyone have this issue before? Is there something I'm missing?

Please help!

Thanks!!


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Your TV is expecting audio input via HDMI. Does your TV sport a DVI-Input? It's quite common with the more current models. In that case, the TV would "know" that audio input must come via a different input. Maybe you can set different Audio and Video sources, too, when using HDMI as is common with AVRs. But I doubt that TV sets usually have that feature.
In case you could assign these inputs successfully, you need to set the correct Audio out at your MBP, too, which I guess to be the easier part. You can easily check this by listening via directly hooked up headphones.
BTW, your MacBook Pro's Audio ought to be able to output analog AND digital optical Audio through the same socket. It would be preferable to use the digital path. There are adapters mini-RCA to TOSlink available for that purpose everywhere.


----------



## balbo1 (Oct 1, 2013)

eyespy39 said:


> Your TV is expecting audio input via HDMI. Does your TV sport a DVI-Input? It's quite common with the more current models. In that case, the TV would "know" that audio input must come via a different input. Maybe you can set different Audio and Video sources, too, when using HDMI as is common with AVRs. But I doubt that TV sets usually have that feature.
> In case you could assign these inputs successfully, you need to set the correct Audio out at your MBP, too, which I guess to be the easier part. You can easily check this by listening via directly hooked up headphones.
> BTW, your MacBook Pro's Audio ought to be able to output analog AND digital optical Audio through the same socket. It would be preferable to use the digital path. There are adapters mini-RCA to TOSlink available for that purpose everywhere.


Thanks for your reply. Can't make it work yet. The TV has a port called HDMI/DVI, that's where I'm connecting the DVI-HDMI cable. Video is flowing great. For Audio, there's not much I can configure in the MBPro about digital or analog output, the cable is from headphones to RCA. At the TV, the only Audio I can configure is Internal vs External speakers. I don't have a sound system or anything so it's set on Internal speakers. 

Is there a way I can configure things to get Audio from RCA instead of expecting it through HDMI?


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Can you send me a link to the TV's manual or at least tell me it's exact model name and number so I can look for it? Maybe I can help you find the right setting on your TV set. Go


----------



## balbo1 (Oct 1, 2013)

eyespy39 said:


> Can you send me a link to the TV's manual or at least tell me it's exact model name and number so I can look for it? Maybe I can help you find the right setting on your TV set. Go


It's a Samsung 50" LED TV, the Model is UN50EH6000F. I would send a link but only members with 5 or more posts can do that.

Thanks!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201204/20120404171612527/[UE6000-ZC]BN68-04500B-00-ENG_web_0404.pdf
page 3 ... if HDMI to DVI cable is connected to HDMI1(DVI) port the audio does not work.

Sorry, there is no option to use a secondary audio input.


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Obviously, cashint is right.
There are (at least) three options left:
1) you buy a DVI-to-component-cable and connect your video that way. When set to component in, your TV is expecting Audio in via Stereo cinch sockets. But as I've read elsewhere, it can be *very* tricky (if not impossible) to get the video output settings on your Macbook right so that you can see any picture at all. On the other hand, at a price of about 5 to 10 bucks, one might still give it a try. I've found some cables at Amazon under the name "DVI-I to 3 RCA Component RGB Cable M/M, 6 feet / 1.8 meters, Black"
2) You have access to a set of active speakers or any audio device to amplify and play the MacBook's Audio independently from the TV set. It's true that the Macbook's speakers don't shine…
3) You have access to an AVR (or comparable device) where you can assign audio and video inputs to solve the problem. This would be probably the most expensive version but it's the most sophisticated and future-proof one. Given that entry level AVR's at less than 300$ can do this job, you can later add further devices, better speakers and so on.

I know which way _I_ would go but, of course, one must have the money available…


----------

